# jackets



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I was looking for a jacket that wasn't so baggy. I bought a Cappel jacket and, unfortunately, I found the armpits and back area too tight. I couldn't return it because I already used it once. So now I'm looking into a jacket that isn't too baggy, but not too tight like my Cappel jacket. Any suggestions?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I got me a SPECIAL BLEND Lifty RLS Jacket this year that I love.
 See details 

2 in one with a removal liner that's a stand alone wind breaker. $117.59 with the discount that ends tomorrow. Free shipping!

Call the store for sizing questions. All brands fit a little different.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a sessions gortex jacket that is not a baggy fit. It is the Surveillance model.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> I have a sessions gortex jacket that is not a baggy fit. It is the Surveillance model.


if not baggy how's it fit and is it true to size? other than the size small cappel jacket i have that's way too tight, i also have a burton hood jacket that's really baggy and it's a small as well


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

hoboken said:


> if not baggy how's it fit and is it true to size? other than the size small cappel jacket i have that's way too tight, i also have a burton hood jacket that's really baggy and it's a small as well



Sizing is accurate and is more of a form fit so if you have a gut on you then it may feel tight in the mid section if you have to put a fleece underneath it. It's not bulky or baggy but not a tight slim fit.


----------

